# صناعة البلاستك



## محمد حسن نصر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم موقع مفيد جدا لك من يهتم بصناعة البلاستك 
www.plastics4arab.com
خالص تحياتى​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ محمد حسن نصر .

تحياتي .

الموقع رائع ومتخصص بالدائن ومواد البلاستك ومنتجاتها .

وايضا تدخل في مجال المهندس الميكانيكي , لكن المشاركات شحيحة من قبل زملائنا الأعضاء

في هذا المضمار .

صيد ثمين ويفيد المهتمين .

البغدادي


----------



## medo66800 (21 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## medo66800 (21 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## islam2a (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الموقع رائع جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## يامصبر الموعود (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااا لك 

وفعلا الموقع ممتاز في مجال البلاستيك 

يديك الف عافية


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## فرح ال (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الصناعة البلاستيكية لن تتطور في البلاد العربية مالم يتم الدخول في الصناعات الاخرى 
ناهيك عن الدخول الصيني الذي لم يبقي شيئا وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

والله معاك حق يا افرح هناك غزو صيني


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## khotaby (2 ديسمبر 2007)

نعم انت محق فهو افضل موقع عربى وعلمى ايضا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موقع جيد


----------

